# hemorrhoid HELP



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

This is going to be TMI, so I apologize in advance. But I am desperate.

I have severe hemorrhoids. They are only getting worse, not better. I get plenty of fiber and drink plenty of water. I was looking into infrared coagl=ulation treatment, only to find out there isn't any place to get it around here. I saw a doctor a couple of years ago who strongly recommended a hemorrhoidectomy. But I really want to avoid surgery. I have tried raw potato, apple cider vinegar. OTC creams, etc. Is there some secret weapon I am missing? I need something to topically apply to get rid of them. They keep me up at night, the pain, etc. They truly are interfering with my life, but I can't really believe that surgery is my only option.

so, any words of wisdom? I would rather try to cut them off myself than go in a hospital and have a surgery. I know, that is crazy. But I;m half serious. They are external, if that makes a difference.

Argh. I hate this!


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

I know what it is like to sit up in bed at night miserable from the itching/pain of hemorrhoids. The best solution (for me) is to literally hold ice cubes/bag of ice directly ON the hemorrhoids. At first it feels terrible. It starts to burn and itch more. BUT, after about 30 -45 seconds it starts to numb and if you can continue for about another minute (it's uncomfortable) it will finally numb from the ice and reduce the swelling. This usually helps so much that I can get to sleep and it doesn't wake me up. This was after night and nights of taking baths at 3AM and being miserable. Give it a try. I hope it helps.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

I had horrible ones after DS1's birth. I wrapped them each in a tucks pad during the day. I wore a pad to absorb any extra moisture that could have soaked through my clothing. At night I slept with a butt plug in (bought for this specific purpose). I know it sounds bizarre but they weren't healing and I was nearing a nervous breakdown (I'm sure being post-partum didn't help). The plug held those suckers IN, and it was *sweet* relief. They healed much quicker after that purchase.


----------



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

wow...whats a butt plug & where can I find one???
I've been having some probs. w/ those too.
I'm thinking of turning to prune juice...yeck!


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supakitty* 
I know what it is like to sit up in bed at night miserable from the itching/pain of hemorrhoids. The best solution (for me) is to literally hold ice cubes/bag of ice directly ON the hemorrhoids. At first it feels terrible. It starts to burn and itch more. BUT, after about 30 -45 seconds it starts to numb and if you can continue for about another minute (it's uncomfortable) it will finally numb from the ice and reduce the swelling. This usually helps so much that I can get to sleep and it doesn't wake me up. This was after night and nights of taking baths at 3AM and being miserable. Give it a try. I hope it helps.

THanks for the idea. I will definitely try it tonight. ave you actually been able to get rid of them> Does the ice just help with the symptoms or can it actually heal them? There are times aI am shaking from teh pain/itching/etc...

I hate them. And its not really something I want to go to another doctor about. Especially if they are only going to say have the surgery.

I will try the ice tonight.

Thanks again.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kabes* 
I had horrible ones after DS1's birth. I wrapped them each in a tucks pad during the day. I wore a pad to absorb any extra moisture that could have soaked through my clothing. At night I slept with a butt plug in (bought for this specific purpose). I know it sounds bizarre but they weren't healing and I was nearing a nervous breakdown (I'm sure being post-partum didn't help). The plug held those suckers IN, and it was *sweet* relief. They healed much quicker after that purchase.

I think you had internal ones that popped out, whereas mine are just external gigantic ones. I will look into a plug though, I have never heard of tthat before. thanks.

nak


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I think you had internal ones that popped out, whereas mine are just external gigantic ones. I will look into a plug though, I have never heard of tthat before. thanks.

nak

Dunno, my grandma told me to take a warm bath and push them it. I would feel better until I got out and began to towel off and they would pop out again so I got the plug to hold them in there.

For the "where?" (since I don't know how to multi-quote): at an "adult" toy store or at a similar web site. I'd be more explicit but I don't want to get the thread shut down for UA violation







.


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
THanks for the idea. I will definitely try it tonight. ave you actually been able to get rid of them> Does the ice just help with the symptoms or can it actually heal them? There are times aI am shaking from teh pain/itching/etc...

I hate them. And its not really something I want to go to another doctor about. Especially if they are only going to say have the surgery.

I will try the ice tonight.

Thanks again.

I hope it helps and I truly mean ON the hemorrhoids not just around the area.


----------



## perl (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out "rectal rockets" from a compounding pharmacy. I don't know if you need a Rx for them but I'm sure if you're suffering this bad that your doc wouldn't have a problem writing for some.

I saw them at a health fair and was like...wow! Supposedly they work pretty well.









ps - would link you to the rectal-rocket.com site but my computer's saying there is spyware on it. Lots of google hits for different pharmacies, though.

pps - ooh, try this one http://www.custommedicine.com/PDF/Rectal%20Rocket.pdf


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks everyone - I gues the rectal rockets are a way to get prescription creams applied?

I should add that I have TYpe 1 diabetes, as well. And lots of the prescriptions are vasoconstrictors (sp?) which make my blood sugar rise. I am actually kind of depressed about this situation. I am also afraid of having the surgery and, because of the diabetes, havign complications with healing at the site (diabeteics tend to take longer to heal, etc..).


----------

